# Occidental Vacation Club mess



## suenmike32 (Oct 20, 2011)

I recently ran into old friends that we haven't seen in years. They told me of an unfortunate situation that they are in. Ill health has befallen him, he is on oxygen 24 hours a day and is on a long list for lung transplants, she no longer works as she has to take care of her husband. To top it off, the purchased an EOY studio unit a couple years ago and just can no longer afford it.
It seems that (based on the reading of the contract), they are locked into this no matter what. They are current with their payments, are current with their MF's but can no longer use it or (based on the contract reading) sell it. (at least without express permission of Occidental).  Phone calls to them (Occidental); have resulted in nothing but aggravation. 
She read bits and pieces of the contract to me over the phone and I felt like screaming, "How could you have been so foolish as to sign this"...but they have enough problems.
To be truthful, I wonder if they even knew what they were signing. They were caught up in the whole "wonderfulness" of timesharing in Mexico. 
Apparently, they were there for a week and their 5-day rescission right had expired by the time they left. Then again…this is just another example of not doing their “due diligence”.
Does anyone have any suggestions as to what they can do to get out? They still owe $4850.00 (oh yes, I forgot to mention, they are not allowed to pay it off ahead of time). 
The MF’s have gone up substantially since they purchased. If he does not get the transplant his prognosis is very dim, if he passes…. she’s saddled with this mess by herself.
Just wondered if anyone had any thoughts?


----------



## suenmike32 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow...after 3 days and 80+ views...no one has any suggestions to offer these poor folks. I'm surprised!
Mike


----------



## Karen G (Oct 23, 2011)

suenmike32 said:


> Wow...after 3 days and 80+ views...no one has any suggestions to offer these poor folks. I'm surprised!
> Mike


I'm sure no one has responded because there aren't any easy answers for them.  It seems to me they have two choices:  Pay or don't pay.  If they absolutely can't make the payments they owe, then I guess they will just have to take a hit to their credit score. But, it seems that they have bigger worries.

Since people are having trouble giving away free and clear annual timeshares, there is no way anyone could get rid of an every-other-year studio in Mexico with a $4850 balance owed on it.  It's a sad situation that doesn't have a good solution, I'm afraid.


----------



## Monica (Oct 31, 2011)

*We had a similar circumstance...*

...but ours was paid for.  We notified them that we were in financial straights and that we wanted to surrender it back to them.  They took it back and had us sign a piece of paper stating that we were surrendering it back to them.  We talked to the mgt co.

It was very simple for us.  As I stated, we did own ours outright.

Good luck.


----------



## suenmike32 (Oct 31, 2011)

Monica,
Do you have an address or name of the individuals to whom you spoke? (at Occidental).
That would be a wonderful solution...if they could get it done also. The problem is that Occidental tells them that they cannot prepay the loan. That, in itself... makes little sense to me.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ItsNotorious (Jan 10, 2012)

*We are in a similar issue*

Hi all we totally understand about Occidental, we were totally mislead about the all inclusive fees that we need to pay for the weeks we own. Occidental has some iron clad contracts and the people there are happy to give us the run around in regards to the contract. We would love any other hints but as far as we're concerned we think that the Occidental Vacation Club is a terrible idea for anyone and whomever can avoid their tactics should. 

STAY AWAY as far away as you can from Occidental


----------



## OVC (Mar 7, 2012)

Good morning, to Suenmike32, here's a letter from Mr. Luis Namnum, President of Occidental Vacation Club

"I have just read the TUG comments made by suenmike32 regarding their hard situation. Sorry I did not get to it sooner. I don’t know exactly who they are so I cannot check on their actual membership status. At Occidental Vacation Club any member can pay their debt in advance. We even have cash out programs that offer discounts on the balance.  We have various debt relief programs that include term extension and voluntary surrender.
But if at the end of the day a members life changes or simply wants out, we DO NOT have any problem with that. My people will work with the member to come to some sort of arrangements to end our relationship. I don’t want anyone to feel as if they are forced into being a member of my Club. It should be a pleasure not a problem. If the situation has not been resolved, please contact me directly at lnamnum@do.occidentalhotels. Will find a solution."

We are very sorry for the inconveniences, and encourage you to please get in touch with us or directly to Mr. Namnun and together we will find a solution to this situation.

Have a nice day,

OVC Team


----------



## CarrieL (Feb 27, 2014)

*Our experience*

I was searching for something else and came across this site.
I can say when we purchased originally we thought we bought into First Club for various reasons when we had our presentation in Cozumel. 
I can say without reservation the sales office discouraged more than one or two drinks while receiving their sales pitch unlike what others have said. 
Yes, they are aggressive, but they are in sales. No different than buying a car for us. 
They found an option that fit for us. 
When we went on our first trip to Cozumel we found out we were not First Club, but one step down. The grand level did not suit us as we have two little guys, so we were not concerned with that. We would not have purchased less than First Club as we are used to that level of service elsewhere.
We still had a nice trip, but we were disappointed at not having the club.  
Immediately, when we mentioned we were upset with not having the club level,  the First Club manager had us contact Mr. Namnum. He emailed with us (a lot) and helped us correct the situation. I was really concerned at first we had a situation where we were stuck and did not have what we want. Mr. Namnum was highly accessible and fair. We were able to come to a resolution that we felt was reasonable.  
Our next vacation was two weeks, same resort (Allegro Cozumel) in First Club and was fantastic. 
I feel our money was well spent. The rates we pay are lower than public rates and I know with confidence if they are lower publicly I can have ours lowered. 
I would strongly encourage anyone with issues to contact Mr. Namnum's office. They are very helpful and welcome your emails to help you resolve any issues you may have.  
We are going to XCaret in 3 months and look forward to seeing another property.


----------

